# Rice Paper Wrappers - It's a Wrap



## mish (Feb 23, 2005)

Never worked with rice paper wrappers.  Wondered what people's experiences have been - & if you have any similar recipes to share.  This one sounded like an easy cool summer dish.

Tuna/Salmon/Chicken/Shrimp Rolls (Take your pick)
1- 6 oz can tuna, salmon, chicken or shrimp, drained 
16 - 8" round rice paper wrappers 
8 lettuce leaves
1/2 cup hoisin sauce 
2 cups grated carrot
1½ cups bean sprouts
½ cup chopped fresh coriander
½ cup chopped green onions
1 cup purchased peanut sauce
chopped peanuts for garnish, optional

Dip wrappers into water to soften a few seconds. Place in a single layer on damp towel and fold wrappers in half. Place lettuce on wrapper & spread about 1 tsp. hoisin sauce over lettuce.

Divide carrot, bean sprouts, tuna (salmon, chicken or shrimp), coriander and green onions among wrappers; drizzle peanut sauce over each. Sprinkle w chopped peanuts, if desired. Fold wrappers around filling to form a bundle. Repeat with remaining wrappers. Serve with peanut sauce for dipping & sliced or Mandarin oranges.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 23, 2005)

Mish they are quite easy to make and are very good appetizers to serve in the summer months. 

My recipe is similar to the one you found with some slight variations:

Rice paper sheets (round ones).  Follow directions to moisten and soften them.  Keep them wrapped in a moist towel. 

For the filling here is one I use:

Shrimp (cooked) about 15 or so roughly diced
Scallions finely diced
1 thai red chilli or any other chilli finely diced
shredded carrots (1/2 cup)
English cucumber cut into thin matchsticks
handful of rice noodles (I break mine and soak them in hot water for 5 minutes). 
Finely chopped cilantro
Handful of bean sprouts 
Handful of finely chopped peanuts
Toasted black sesame seeds

Place all of these ingredients in a bowl.  Now prepare the dressing

2 tsp dark soy
2 tbsp of brown sugar
1 clove of garlic finely minced
1/2 stick of ginger finely minced
1 tsp of sesame oil
1 tbsp of smooth peanut butter
1/2 tsp of sambal
1/2 tbsp of rice vinegar
salt to taste
1 tsp of fish sauce

Stir to combine and pour over the shrimp, veggie mixture.  Stir and then fill the rice paper sheets and keep them cold in the refrigerator until serving time. 

You can serve this with a sweet chilli garlic sauce ( I make mine by combining white vinegar, garlic , green chillies and some white sugar).  It is hot, sweet and sour and a nice combination of colors and flavors.


----------



## mish (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you Yakuta.  That looks wonderful.  (Always enjoy reading your recipes.  You must be a chef.)  Never tasted sabal.  Will see if I can find it at the market.


----------



## htc (Feb 23, 2005)

Mish, if you have an Asian grocery store by you, buy the sambal there. At Western places they'll charge you and arm and a leg for a tiny bottle. I personally like the hot sauce that has the seeds still in it, I don't remember the name...it has a green lid. (though I guess they all do)   

I once bought oyster sauce at Krogers and paid more than double for a tiny bottle of oyster sauce. :?


----------



## Claire (Feb 25, 2005)

I like to use them for those fun, do-it-yourself dinners.  This is one that wouldn't go over where I live, but was hugely popular at other places.

put out a pie pan every 2 or 3 places, with a half inch or so of water in it.

put out any or all of the following:  

Thin slices of beef (grilled if possible, but if not, just put them in a hot frying pan and turn over.  You can marinade in a soyu-based marinade before if you like)  and/or
boiled, peeled, deveined shrimp (cold or hot, no matter) and/or
chicken chunks skewered and grilled an/or
ground pork/chicken/turkey, cooked with asian spices and/or
you get the picture here

shredded lettuce and/or cabbage
julienned or thinly sliced cucumbers
                                    carrots
Actually, any fresh veggie, cut to delicate proportions

tons of fresh herbs:  mint, lemon verbena or lemon balm (lemon grass being difficult to obtain and grow most places), parsley, cilantro, chives of any sort


You can make up an authentic Vietnamese dipping sauce (many recipes around), but I also like to put out many different dipping sauces -- mostly purchased.  Peanut sauce.  Tiger sauce.  Shoyu mixed with either wasabi or hot mustard.  Teriyaki sauce.  

Your guests each put a round of the rice paper in the water, and when it is pliable, they make their own roll up (provide lots of paper or cloth towels of a non-terry-cloth type).  Much like a burrito.  They can either spoon the "dipping sauce" into the roll-up or dip it once it is made.  

This is very messy, and lots of fun, and great with kids.  

And, yes, had it just this way at many a Vietnamese restaurant in Honolulu's China Town (except, of course, the prepared dipping sauces!!!).  I personally think the dipping sauces are the best part.  Oh, yes, I forgot, chopped rice vermicelli is a common filling also.  A very common course in "Seven Courses of Beef".  

Maybe I can get locals to try this, after all, they did do sushi........


----------



## jennyema (Feb 28, 2005)

Also note that "sambal" is a generic term, like "sauce."  There are hundreds of different kinds.  A good asian market should have a variety to choose from.  Read the ingredients to differentiate between them.  Sambal Oelek (sp?) is the plainest and most common.


----------



## Brooksy (Mar 2, 2005)

I've copied & pasted the recipes. Thank you all very much.

As a hot pass around, the rice paper wraps fry quite well also. We use prawn or chicken, cabbage, carrot, green onion, etc but no added moiture or sauce before frying.
Serve with chili, sweet chili, hoisin or oyster sauce on the side. 
No holes when wrapping. Allow to set before placing in oil.


----------

